

Adobe exploit puts backdoor on computers - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-10372359-245.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
sh1mmer
CNet talks about old news. The paranoid team at Yahoo! were talking about this
at least a year and a half ago.

Yahoo! have a site wide policy of forcing PDF download because of known issues
in multiple versions of PDF reader.

------
pronoiac
If you're going to redact some portion of ASCII, you might want to redact the
corresponding hex dump.

